# Classical music in Titanic...?



## GrosseFugue

I recently saw again the film, Titanic and also read the recent BBC Music article about the real band that played on while the ship sank (they supposedly played "Nearer My God").

However, in the film what was it the four-member quartet played as Leonardo Di Caprio and Kate Winslet struggled for their lives? Anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

GrosseFugue said:


> I recently saw again the film, Titanic and also read the recent BBC Music article about the real band that played on while the ship sank (they supposedly played "Nearer My God")....


I think the money is on the band playing the episcopal hymn _Autumn_. Certainly that was Gavin Bryars's conclusion when he wrote his piece _The sinking of the Titanic._ What the director of the film chose to suggest was played is anyone's guess.

www.gavinbryars.com/Pages/titanic_point.html


----------



## bobyokidoki

I don`t particularly like the classical songs but Celine Dion - My Heart Will Go On is a beautiful song though it is not a classical one


----------

